# Harbor Freight Hercules variable speed grinder



## Thairiam (Mar 1, 2012)

I've been turning for about a year now using four basic carbide tools. (18" HF midi lathe) I'd like to step up and learn how to use traditional turning tools. I've got a cheap set of HF tools and thought they'd be good to experiment with. About the least expensive variable speed grinder I've found is the Hercules. Does anyone use this? Is it worth getting? i know I'll still have buy wheels but I think I'll have to do that with more expensive grinders.

Thanks for any input, Rich L.

https://www.harborfreight.com/8-in-variable-speed-bench-grinder-with-led-worklight-57285.html?ccdenc=eyJjb2RlIjoiOTk5Nzk1NDciLCJza3UiOiI1NzI4NSIsImlzIjoiMTA3Ljk5MiJ9&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=15660298982&campaignid=15660298982&utm_content=131550908396&adsetid=131550908396&product=57285&store=523&gclid=CjwKCAiA8bqOBhANEiwA-sIlNzV2PqWNelSDX0WpjfPrB-QyCfw8Jts_X495arfKb3Fzeer4zAl35hoCcmYQAvD_BwE


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

That grinder only goes down to 2000rpm, which is still kind of fast (most slow speed grinders run around 1750 rpm).

Another alternative is to use a belt sander. There are a couple of videos out there showing using them, such as this one from Captain Eddie: #122A belt sander sharpening

I have a 6×48 belt/disc sander that I use extensively for sharpening and it works great. A search on this site will turn up a lot of examples. Add a homemade sharpening jig or two and you will have all you need to produce great grinds. Here is homemade Ellsworth jig that I made from scrap wood (read: for free) that works fantastic:










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Brad, what grit do you use for sharpening on your belt sander?


----------



## HapHazzard (Jan 9, 2016)

This assortment should cover all your needs. https://www.amazon.com/Sackorange-Performance-Silicon-Carbide-Sanding/dp/B07J3VZH6X/ Make sure you get the size that fits your sander.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Brad, what grit do you use for sharpening on your belt sander?
> - splintergroup


120

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I made a jig for my home built belt sander for sharpening bowl gouges as well. I originally made it for the grinder but I really don't like sharpening on a grinder so made the belt sander with turning tool sharpening in mind. Belt sander is much easier, IMO. I eventually splurged and bought the Sorby Proedge which is what inspired me to make one in the first place but frankly, the DIY version works almost as well.










The jig is a little clunky and I should have used one like Brad shows above as a model but if I was still using the DIY belt sander, I would probably go ahead and buy the Sorby or Tormek jigs and just make the bar and boss attachment work with those.

I usually use 240 for just touching up an edge.


----------



## HapHazzard (Jan 9, 2016)

I use emery compound on a sisal wheel and SCR on a medium wheel to touch up all my blades. I don't need to resharpen them very often unless I drop one.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

That grinder should be ok. Description says al oxide wheels but didnt see the grit, so you may be ok with the wheels.

The diy gouge jigs are ok. A major drawback IMO is knowing whether you generated a particular grind the way it was intended. Just because a user says " I sharpen this way and it works" doesnt carry much weight with me - I can make a tool cut doing freehand, but it wont perform the way it should. There are some dwgs floating around for how to diy Ellsworth's jig and base set up, it may be Capn Eddies site. Other grinds you may be on your own. With a wolverine/varigrind or tormek set up there are many users and pretty easy to get set up info. Never tried the belt sander approach, it somewhat has the same issue of knowing if the grind is right. If you know an experienced turner who understands what is important about various grinds its a big help.


----------



## Thairiam (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the input everyone. Gives me options to consider.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Rich … The specs on this grinder look pretty good, but personally I have a fundamental distrust of anything from Harbor Freight that has a cord on it. Too many problems with drills, buffers, etc.

This grinder may be okay, and might be worth taking a chance on.

They say it has coarse and fine grinding wheels, but you would be wise to replace them with a decent set of friable wheels … the grey wheels that come on most grinders are too aggressive and put way too much steel on the floor.

I would, as OSU55 suggests, come up with a jig so you can get repeatable, dependable results when grinding your tools.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I looked at that grinder when I was last there. I have a rule that I do not buy anything from HF that has a cord, but I have violated that a few times recently and not been burned yet. I have been making toys recently and I bought their 1" belt sander. It works just fine.
I have a sharpening station that I made that has both a Delta and Rikon slow speed grinder. As far as this Hercules, the extrusion that the motor rests on, and the motor itself, look to be a close match. The whole thing looks a lot like a Rikon, except the light. the rikon does go down to 1750 RPM but I really don't thin 250 RPM is that big of deal. Get a system to get good sharpenings as was said, the key is repeatable.
I really don't think I paid even that much for the Rikon, but maybe since tool price increase, they are higher now. As was also said, get rid of any sanding belts, blades or grinding wheels that any HF tool has. The 1" belt sander came with three belts which all died in two weeks…I had ordered Klingspor belts, and it works great. 
CBN wheels are coming down, and Norton makes great wheels too.
Good luck!


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I just bought a grinder and I went with the Rikon after comparing the wheels of the HF slow speed one and the Rikon slow speed. The Rikon's wheels are much better.

I'm happy with the purchase.

That said, grinders are fundamentally just a motor and two shafts connected to wheels. I'd have no problem buying such a thing from HF if it met my needs. In my case, it was worth paying a bit more for something that was usable out of the box, versus spending the saved money on replacement wheels.


----------



## Thairiam (Mar 1, 2012)

Grinder update,
Well I bought one yesterday and set it up today. Exchanging or returning it tomorrow. Not sure which.

Two problems. First: It has a loud whining sound, particularly at slow speed. i removed the wheels and tested them per the instructions. Cleaned the shaft, washers etc. No change. i don't have much of a frame of reference about grinders but this can't be right. Maybe poor wheels? Searching around the web it seems it's not an uncommon problem though.

Second problem: I tinkered on it with an old chisel just for fun. After no more than two minutes the motor housing was so hot I could barely hold my palm to it! Again: That can't be right.

I knew going in that buying Harbor Freight power tools is a crap shoot. (I love my HF midi lathe) So I may just exchange it and try again. Gonna consider some of the other options mentioned first.


----------

